

Why Visual Basic is Better Than C# - zhiping
http://www.simple-talk.com/dotnet/.net-framework/10-reasons-why-visual-basic-is-better-than-c/

======
acron0
Watch the troll bait. This is 90% fiction, 10% authors zealous opinion.

~~~
bdfh42
90% fiction - hmmmn

certainly a lot of the C# criticisms are to do with the Visual Studio IDE
differences but to be fair not many people write C# code outside the IDE.

It may be unfashionable to say it but VB is a more elegant and discursive
language - and very often a good deal more succinct.

I write in both languages (among others) - most major work in C# for reasons
such as compatibility with existing code libraries. The one big advantage of
C# accrues when you are working on a web app and you need to switch in and out
of JavaScript mode - the language similarities are an asset then.

Having said all of that - language wars are pretty boring and the end user
could not care less what you wrote the stuff in as long as it works.

